# General > AquaTalk >  Fish Wholesale Market, Chatuchak, Bangkok

## eric6363

These photos are taken at the fish wholesale market (next to JJ Mall), Chatuchak, on a Thursday. 



































Is it possible to bring the fish back? Yes - buy at most 1 day before you fly back.
Ask them to put in 2 plastic bags just in case. Wrap the bag in your dirty clothes. 
Pack into your hard suitcase, and check in. Mine survived.
I was told by a Singapore Customs officer that we are allowed to bring in 30 fishes in 3 litres of water.

There are giant angelfish for 2000 bahts. I got a pair of very nice large angelfish for 350 bahts each.
There are giant goldfish - I did not ask the price, but you can see the prices in some of the bags.

Oh - if you intend to bring fish back to Singapore, upsize your luggage first if you are travelling by budget airline.

----------


## weiquan

thanks for sharing man. 
did you happen to see plecos or corys there?

----------


## eric6363

Er... I donno what they are... Did you see any in the photos? 
I was only looking at kois, goldfish, angelfish, and some fighting fish...

----------


## benny

Post with SMS language will be deleted. Please take note.

Cheers,

----------


## marle

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Hulk

thanks for the info.... bro

----------


## wllm33

very enlightening indeed.
thanks for sharing . :Smile:

----------


## sriwonc

Thanks for sharing. I will be there this coming weekend. Yewha

----------


## pengtsin

If you happens to be in Bangkok, how would you bring back fish back to Singapore on a commercial flight?

These days they don't let you bring liquids into the cabin.

Thanks!

----------


## Razorblade

He did mention that the fishes are in the hard suitcase and was check-in, not hand carry on board.

Fishes not too keen unless they are exotic or its very expensive here, otherwise would rather get them locally, did cross my mind once to buy back some frogs, scorpions and spiders though :P 

cheers,

----------


## SCOPE

Great sharing! i believe this market give us lots of choices in that setup. Hope to visit it one day.

----------


## Misery

heading there next month :P
hope to get some good stuff back hehe.

----------


## guppylove

this is very tempting.

----------


## guppylove

Thnaks for sharing too(:

----------


## LauHau

Can we do import direct from there?

----------


## fisbike

Are the market open on weekday too? I thought only Sat and Sun. You visited it on a Thursday?

----------


## hkh

> Are the market open on weekday too? I thought only Sat and Sun. You visited it on a Thursday?


Yes it opens on weekdays too.....  :Smile:

----------


## Shrimpong

Do you mean you hand carry? Or check the baggage in? If you have other sharp or hard items in the baggage, and if explode in midair then ho seh liao..LOL

----------


## wllm33

> Can we do import direct from there?


even if you import direct from there, you must know who to trust and worth the while,i.e. from a good breeder.

think can get someone to help get them in via the proper legal direct import method, if can know the exporter/breeder is reliable.
cheers. :Smile:

----------


## eric6363

> Do you mean you hand carry? Or check the baggage in? If you have other sharp or hard items in the baggage, and if explode in midair then ho seh liao..LOL


Please read my first post again. Everyone should already know that no liquids exceeding 100ml can be carried on board a flight. 

It is common sense that you should not pack sharp objects with your bags of fish. 
Furthermore, if a sharp object pierce a bag of fish, the bag does not "explode". A bag of fish is not like a balloon. 
Lastly, please do not use the words "explode" and "midair" in the same sentence - some people do not like it.

----------


## reddragon343

Well, I've just returned from Bangkok with 3 plecos, and a dozen half-beaks. On arrival, all plecos were alive and the half-beaks were 2 down. I'd say it was quite a successful experience. 

Basically, you have to tell the shop owner that you are packing the fish to singapore. They will handle the rest. Do request for a double bag if it is not provided. Those really experienced ones also tape down the corners of the fish bags in order to prevent fishes like plecos from getting stuck and their spines puncturing the bag.

----------


## eviltrain

brother reddragon343,
i will be going bangkok this coming May. I would like to know where you keep the fish. Hand carried or check in. if check in, any amount of liquid can be place inside or can't exceed 3 litres ?
thanks

----------


## ciaossu

> brother reddragon343,
> i will be going bangkok this coming May. I would like to know where you keep the fish. Hand carried or check in. if check in, any amount of liquid can be place inside or can't exceed 3 litres ?
> thanks


i'm interested to know too, will be going to bangkok this april :Smile:

----------


## reddragon343

Basically, I will check in my fishes. I'm not exactly sure if i exceeded 3 litres either. Make sure they double bag and tape down the corners of the inner bag. Generally, I think if you dont exaggerate the size of your fish bag, it should be fine. make sure u use a hard case for ur luggage. Once the fishes are packed into their bags, place in shoe box or any for of container, then place in hard case. Surround with newspaper and maybe ur own clothes to provide some form of cushioning. 

Note that this is just from my experience and it is in no way garunteed to work. Haha

----------


## eric6363

Singapore immigration does not allow more than 3 litres of water, maximum 30 fishes.

----------


## reddragon343

6 litres and 60 fishes within a group. Split between two people. Thats what the AVA site states.

----------


## bensg

Hi Brother , 

I intend to visit Bangkok this early May .to get some Apisto , any recommend place beside JJ market and the prcie range there?

Also i understand eviltrain is going there in May as well (when are you going ? may be we can meet up if on the same date from 6/may to 8/May, also to look after each other )

----------


## Stradic

> brother reddragon343,
> i will be going bangkok this coming May. I would like to know where you keep the fish. Hand carried or check in. if check in, any amount of liquid can be place inside or can't exceed 3 litres ?
> thanks


hi bro if you intend to bring back the fish ask them to double bag and pack loosely as the bag will expand when they fly up becos of the pressure. To prevent the bag leaks or sharp object piercing the bag you can alway place them inside a tupoware. You must check in all the fish in your luggage. This is what i do when i often travel to hong kong to work and tapao fish back home... :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

i'm going on the 6th - 10th of may. but i'm worry about the situation there now.  :Sad:

----------


## harrynkl

This is fr AVA

http://www.ava.gov.sg/InformationFor...Fish/index.htm

----------


## pumpkin

> i'm going on the 6th - 10th of may. but i'm worry about the situation there now.


It really depends where you stay but the demonstrators have been keeping away from areas that have a lot of foreigners eg Weekend markets. There may be the odd - & I mean the odd not many "redshirt" around but they have not caused any trouble. They have actually quietened down since the trouble a few days ago
Some shops in the area to the side of JJ Mall have some Apisto's

----------


## westkin

I just paid 30 Baht if i dont remember wrongly my bags is less then 20kg.

----------

